# city and guilds 2396



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Not doing this one but I have got the Qualifications for both the Electrical Design & Solar. 

When I did the Design Qualification there wasn't really any decent reference books at the time however since the IEE (obviously now IET) brought out a good guide book of which I would have had at the time. 

Electrical Installation Design Guide: Calculations for Electricians and Designers

Without a shadow of a doubt I found the Design Qualification tougher than the Inspection & Test & Solar PV courses.

There is a number of Solar PV books out there, however I found this one the most useful although its quite expensive.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Planning-In...1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1349606532&sr=1-1-fkmr1

Hope this helps.


----------



## martisparky (Aug 17, 2012)

Warren.

Thanks for the info, i have the electrical installation design guide which is helping alot, i will look at the other book.

cheers


----------

